# Say hello Jighead - new P&S.com member !



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

FLA Board Members,

My brother-in-law Wild Bill now AKA Jighead has recently registered on P&S.com. Bill and I recently fished our butts off with some action (ref. Pine Island-Sanibel reports) while I was down visiting over Thanksgiving.

I look forward to reading Jighead posts on the FLA bulletin board so say hello, Merry Christmas, and good posts to all.

good fishin'

'bucket

FYI over X-mas to New Years Jighead and I crushed the Sheepies (2-3 pounders on live Shrimp) at Bokeelia Pier @ Pine Island, FLA ... possible repeat ?!


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Well good fishin to you Bucket and hello Jighead, welcome aboard.
Either one of you two remember when the causway to Sanibel did not exist and you had to take a ferryboat? Man, talk about good fishing, it was so good, you didn't dare stand in the water to fish for gator trout.

Soapfish


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Bucket & Soapfish,

Made it out today, but it was slow.
Trying for the repeat...didn't make it...so I guess I'll have to try again.(My arm my arm)
Some of the usuals were out and had a chance to say HI. Found out Sunday was "The Day".
Ain't that always the way!!
Soapfish,
Thanks for the welcome!!
Didn't move here till 95, but fishings good from the causeway. 
Hope you're staying warm in MD!!
Not sure if you been done here lately, but things are building up fast!!(More people to fish with!)
Tight-lines,
Jighead


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

And for those of you who were wondering ... Jighead's email to me told of his two sheepies and one toad landed with a lost Lady on a tail walk while fishing Bokeelia Pier @ Pine Island, FLA while fishin' w/all the pier regulars which he is slowly becoming one of ... and primarily live shrimp no less ... now you know the rest of the story  

Better fishin' & looking forward to a new post  

`bucket


----------

